# Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

Angeregt durch diesen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260265
hier mal die Umfrage dazu.

Was glaubt ihr, was ihr persönlich jährlich fürs Angeln ausgebt (stellt siche, dass eure Ehepartner nicht mitlesen.)......

Insgesamt.

Angelkarten/Vereinsbeiträge
Angelgerät/Zubehör/Verbrauchsmaterial
Kosten (bei den Spritpreisen muss man ja auch da dran denken) für Fahrten zum/vom Gewässer
Angelurlaub
etc.
etc..

Also einfach über den Daumen gepielt so die Gesamtkosten, die ihr für euch persönlich einschätzt.




Weitere redaktionelle Abstimmungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich hab 2-4k Gewählt. Obwohl ich da mit Sprit und den nächsten geplanten Ausgaben schon im April dieses Jahr drüber komme und dieses Jahr wohl die 4k überschreite. #c

Hat aber nicht jedes Jahr so ein Ausmaß. Unter 1k für Angelläden schaff ich aber nie. Mit Spritpreise und Angelkarten gehts dann auch wieder Richtung 2k. #t

Ich mag das garnicht zusammenrechnen. #d

Btw. Thomas, gute Einteilung! In den meisten Budgetumfragen gehts immer von 0-50 Euro und dann so weiter, bis >500 Euro als letztes kommt. Deine ist ein bisschen dichter an der Realität.


----------



## carpforce1 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Gute Umfrage, nur muss man bedenken, das es von Jahr zu Jahr immer stark schwankt, bei mir zumindest.

Vergangenes Jahr gab es Ausgaben von ca. 2000 € (Verein, Urlaub, ein wenig mehr neues Tackle, Sprit, Erlaubniskarten)

Dieses Jahr rechne ich aber schon mit ca. 3500 - 4000 € da ein neuer Motor fällig wird fürs Schlauchboot.

In den ersten Monaten diesen Jahres habe ich 1/6 meiner kalkulierten ausgaben schon ausgegeben.
Den für die Saison muss ja alles bereit stehen.

Gruß
Carpforce


----------



## Tino34 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Moinsen,

bei mir sind es im Jahr 1.500 - 2000€ für Gerät, Guiding usw.

Zum Glück habe ich aber einen Dienstwagen, somit fallen die Spritkosten raus aus dem Budget |supergri


----------



## Andal (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich habe das noch nie ausgerechnet und werde das auch nie machen. Wozu auch? Danach ginge es mir sicher nicht besser. Was ich mir leisten kann und will, das leiste ich mir.


----------



## Sporry (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Moin Moin,

meiner Ansicht nach ist das für mich schwer einzuschätzen, es kommt immer ganz drauf an wie die Saison so läuft. Es gab schon schlechte Tage da Habe ich beim Angeln so 3-4 Kunstköder verloren oder Motor war defekt und und und... und jeder weiß ja wie Teuer Illex und Co bzw Reparaturen sind. Dieses Jahr z.B gab es ein neues Boot mit Motor und Zubehör und 2 neue Pietschen+Rollen mussten auch her. Jetzt kommen aber auch noch Vereinsgebühr, Gewässerkarte und die üblichen Optimiereungen dazu und Rucki-Zucki ist man bei 5k angelangt ( dieses Jahr nur eine Ausnahme und von Frauchen genehmigt xD^^). Wenn ich ein Jahr ohne eine große Anschaffung und ohne Urlaub fische, würde ich auch mit Kosten um die 500-1k rechnen.


----------



## heineken2003 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ja das stimmt, 2 Wochen Norwegen kosten ca 1800 €. Dazu kommt 1x im Jahr eine neue Rute oder Rolle, dafür geht dann auch schonmal etwas über den Gebrauchtmarkt weg. Dazu Gebühren für Verein und kauf von Ködern. 

Da schafft man locker 2000 €. Wie Andal schreibt, ist das ganze jedoch ein Hobby und damit verdient man kein Geld. Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, ich arbeite um zu leben und ohne angeln ist das kein Leben ;-)

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Angel-Ralle (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe das noch nie ausgerechnet und werde das auch nie machen. Wozu auch? Danach ginge es mir sicher nicht besser. Was ich mir leisten kann und will, das leiste ich mir.



@Andal:

Du sprichst ein wahres Wort sehr gelassen aus!#c

... ich schaue auch lieber nicht drauf was so "draufgeht" - ich denke, sonst würde mir schlecht!|uhoh:


----------



## MAXIMA (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

;+..naja, wenn ich das hier so lese und noch einmal in mich gehe, dann habe ich mich wohl unterschätzt|uhoh:
|rolleyes mal das Boot hinzuerechnet, bin ich gleich ne Klasse höher
Egal, muss mir kein Brot davon kaufen, wenn die Kasse knapp ist, wird halt nicht so viel ausgegeben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Deswegen hieß die Frage ja auch, was "glaubt" ihr auszugeben........

Dass das Angeln nicht mit Geld aufzuwiegen ist, dürfte bei vielen zutreffen.

Andere werden das wiederum anders sehen.....

Der eine fährt 10 Tage nach Norwegen, dem andern reicht diese Kohle für 5 Jahre angeln - passt doch.

Jeder wie er möchte...

Ich möchte ja nur wissen, wie ihr das einschätzt bei euch selber - also nur ran und abgestimmt.......


----------



## Pinguin (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

ich gebe 1000,-/2000,-€ für Angelgeräte und Zubehör aus.
Stelle der Angelgeminde meine Gerätschaften dann auch
wieder zum Kauf zur Verfügung.
Wenn ich Fahrkosten, Eintrittsgelder, Urlaub der immer mit
ein Paar Angelausflüge eigeplant wird, kommt schnell die
doppelte Summe zusammen. Da wir als Familie (Gabi+Calli
unser Boarder)  diese Zeit sehr genießen, ist der Erhohlungs-
Effekt mit Geld nicht auf zu werten ist.
Ich kenne Angel-Jäger die nach Kenia oder die weitesten
entferntesten Orte auf dieser Welt ansteuern, und zwar nur 
um ein Paar Trophäen zu erlegen und sich da mit auf Bildern
zu brüsten. Natürlich auch mit dem Preis dieser Reisen, der
schnell auch mal einen 5stelligen Eurobetrag erreicht. Oder
Angler und Jäger die einzig und allein aus diesem Grund
nach Kannada reisen, um Babyrobben zu erschlagen und 
anschließend zu häuten,so etwas findet meine Verachtung!
Gibt es nicht? Gibt es, galubt es nur.
Gruß nd Petri Heil Pinguin


----------



## derporto (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Bei mir persönlich sind es eher díe reinen Angelurlaube, die schwer zu Buche schlagen. 

i.d.R. ca. 400 € pro Woche für die Unterkunft, 120 € Sprit, Tacke und Wattwürmer kommen auch nochmal mit gut 200 € dazu. Da ich seit ca. 2 Jahren fast ausschließlich Angelurlaube mache, die ihrem Zweck, der Angelei, dienen, haben sich meine generellen Urlaubskosten dadurch schon erheblich erhöht. Das Ganze dann 3-4 Mal im Jahr + einige Kurztripps übers Wochenende, schon sind wir bei 4000 € und mehr pro Jahr. Diese Beispielrechnung basiert hier auf Urlauben an der deutschen Ostsee, da dies mein hauptsächliches Angelrevier ist. Im Binnenland fische ich seit einigen Jahren so gut wie gar nicht mehr. 

Bei meinem Angelgerätehändler zu Hause landet jedenfalls nur ein Bruchteil meiner Ausgaben fürs Hobby.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Die Kohle juckt mich nicht. Bei Dingen die mir Spaß machen und die mir Entspannung und Lebensfreude bringen rechne ich nicht nach und gegen. Wenn ich irgendwann meine Miete nicht mehr zahlen könnte oder Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs, dann wäre wohl meine Grenze erreicht. Aber bis dahin genieße ich es einfach wo es geht und verbringe soviel Zeit wie möglich an der Küste.

Der Mehrwert an Lebensqualität, den ich durch die Angelei habe, ist mit keinem Geld der Welt aufzuwiegen.


----------



## Andal (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



_Raubfischräuber_ schrieb:


> Nichts , da ich Team/Testangler bin



Du solltest das unbedingt in deine Signatur aufnehmen, dann musst du es nicht in jedem Beitrag extra erwähnen.


----------



## Der Pate (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



derporto schrieb:


> Der Mehrwert an Lebensqualität, den ich durch die Angelei habe, ist mit keinem Geld der Welt aufzuwiegen.



|good:
Das sehe ich mal ganz genauso...#6


----------



## Sir Pommes (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe das noch nie ausgerechnet und werde das  auch nie machen. Wozu auch? Danach ginge es mir sicher nicht besser. Was  ich mir leisten kann und will, das leiste ich mir.



genau so sehe ich das auch

außerdem frage ich mich was es für  einen Sinn macht sich hier zu seinen Ausgaben zu äußern? Spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle bei einem Hobby. Man kauft sich was man sich leisten kann. Also kommt  es am Ende  doch sowieso wieder nur zum Schwanzvergleich

Trotzdem klicke ich jetzt auf "< 500" ... einfach nur damit ich mir das Umfrageergebnis ansehen kann. #h




Andal schrieb:


> Du  solltest das unbedingt in deine Signatur aufnehmen, dann musst du es  nicht in jedem Beitrag extra erwähnen.




:m


----------



## BoondockSaint (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Moin,

ich hab mal <500€ gedrückt.... 100€ für Verein und Gewässer. Denn Tür auf, 500m zum NOK und fertig ist die Laube


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Obwohl ich Schüler bin , und alle Schüler rumheulen , wie wenig Geld sie haben , hab ich jährlich Mindestens 500 Euro fürs Angeln über 
Alles selbstverdientes Geld


----------



## tpx007 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Für den Angelneuling ist es nochmal teuer:
Fischereinschein erwerben,
Falls im Verein-die Aufnahmegebühr
und eine gewisse Angelgrundausstattung, 
die bei den meisten langjährigen Anglerkollegen vorhanden ist.


----------



## Franky (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



tpx007 schrieb:


> Für den Angelneuling ist es nochmal teuer:
> Fischereinschein erwerben,
> Falls im Verein-die Aufnahmegebühr
> und eine gewisse Angelgrundausstattung,
> die bei den meisten langjährigen Anglerkollegen vorhanden ist.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht....  Man kauft immer wieder was neues, das einer "neuen Grundausrüstung" mindestens (!) gleichkommt, wenn nicht noch drüber liegt!!!!!


----------



## derporto (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Franky schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht....  Man kauft immer wieder was neues, das einer "neuen Grundausrüstung" mindestens (!) gleichkommt, wenn nicht noch drüber liegt!!!!!


 
Zumal die Ansprüche ans Gerät im Laufe der Jahre eher steigen als abnehmen, d.h. das Gerät, vorallem die Einzelkomponenten werden immer teurer, bzw. man kauft teureres, hochwertigeres Gerät.

Wenn ich bedenke, mit welch schmalem Budget und Anspruch man normalerweise mit dem Angeln beginnt, dann ist diese Phase eher die "günstigste" im gesamten Angelleben.


----------



## Shortay (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

<500€
110€ 2 gewässerkarten
100-200€ neues tackle (blinker schnur etc.)
Wenn kauf ich nur billig! Diesjahr neue spinnrute 8€ fishermans partner eigenmarke. Da ich fast 8 jahre angelpause hatte find ichs mega krass was mittlerweile das alles kostet. Hab 9 ruten da war keine teurer wie 30-40€ sind jetz kp 12 jahre alt und erfuellen ganz ihren zweck! Rollen genauso


----------



## Christian1987S (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

ICh hab unter 500€ angegeben. Zumindest dieses Jahr wirds denke ich drunter liegen.
Hab für 40€ erstmal meine Angelkiste aufgefüllt. Ruten habe ich letztes Jahr einige gebraucht gekauft und Rollen habe ich auch noch genug.
Bin gespannt wie diese Saison verläuft.


----------



## Gxldi1976 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich denke mal 2-4 k evt ein wenig draüber.
Für Jahreskarten ca 700-900 und Tackleeinkauf + Futter und co 2500-3500 je nach dem.


----------



## Siever (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich gebe auf alle Fälle viel zu viel für`s Angeln aus. Oftmals auch deutlich mehr, als ich es mir eigentlich leisten könnte... .
Für Vereinsbeiträge, Jahres- und Gastkarten gehen schon mal 300€ weg. Über die Benzinkosten im Jahr mache ich mir am Besten gar keine Gedanken. Und über das Geld für neue Angelsachen schweige ich hier lieber, für den Fall, dass meine Frau das hier irgendwann liest|rolleyes

Da fällt mir wieder eins meiner Lieblingszitate ein:
_"Mein größter Alptraum ist, dass meine Frau mein Angelgerät nach meinem Ableben zu dem Preis verkauft, den ich ihr genannt habe, als ich mir die Sachen angeschafft habe..."_


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



> "Mein größter Alptraum ist, dass meine Frau mein Angelgerät nach meinem Ableben zu dem Preis verkauft, den ich ihr genannt habe, als ich mir die Sachen angeschafft habe..."


Auf zum Schnäppchenmarkt ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Siever (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf zum Schnäppchenmarkt ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))



Ist das ein Mordaufruf??!?|bigeyes  Duck und wech...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

näääääääääääääääääää, natürlich nicht..
Aberich denke mal, Deine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin wird den Wert Deines Gerätes so um ca. 80% zu niedrig ansetzen, oder?
;-))))))))))))


----------



## Andal (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Wenn du in den Sack gehauen hast, kanns dir doch wurscht sein, für wie wenig sie das Zeug verblitzt. Im Gegenteil, es könnte dir sogar zu einer Rache post mortem genügen. Nämlich dann, wenn sie merkt, um wie viel unter Preis sie verkauft hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Na  Andal, auch glücklicher Single??
So wie sich das liest ;-))))))))))


----------



## phirania (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

ich weiß gar nicht warum angeln so teuer sein muß.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na  Andal, auch glücklicher Single??
> So wie sich das liest ;-))))))))))



Sowieso! Den ganzen Zeter um das Geld, das wir angeblich ins Angeln verschwenden, muss Mann sich doch nicht antun.


----------



## Siever (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> näääääääääääääääääää, natürlich nicht..
> Aberich denke mal, Deine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin wird den Wert Deines Gerätes so um ca. 80% zu niedrig ansetzen, oder?
> ;-))))))))))))



Wenn ich mal ins Gras beiße, schmeißt die alles weg! 100%ig:q


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Man könnte ja auch testamentarisch verfügen, dass man mit seinem Krempel beerdigt werden will. Quasi als Grabbeigabe, wie die Waffen bei unseren Vorfahren, damit man auf der anderen Seite weiterangeln kann.
Und wenn in 300 Jahren jemand dein Skelett ausbuddelt, hast du die Skeletor in der Hand!


----------



## Silvio.i (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Das ist echt ein Thread, den keiner braucht 
ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht, um meiner Frau zu beweisen, dass das Angeln gar nicht so teuer ist. Was soll ich sagen: EIGENTOR. Ich schaffe es nicht unter 2.000€ im Jahr. Wobei das material gar nicht so viel ausmacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



> Ich schaffe es nicht unter 2.000€ im Jahr. Wobei das material gar nicht so viel ausmacht.


Dann sollteste aber auch minimum 200 Kilo Filet mitbringen pro Jahr ;-))))

PS:
Glaube nicht, dass eure Frauen hier mitlesen....

Wenn doch:
Wirds bald nicht mehr eure Frau sein ;-)))))))))))


----------



## Andal (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch testamentarisch verfügen, dass man mit seinem Krempel beerdigt werden will. Quasi als Grabbeigabe, wie die Waffen bei unseren Vorfahren, damit man auf der anderen Seite weiterangeln kann.
> Und wenn in 300 Jahren jemand dein Skelett ausbuddelt, hast du die Skeletor in der Hand!



Ob da die Friedhofsverwaltung mitspielt? 6 Mann tragen den Sarg und 25 schleppen die Beigaben.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann sollteste aber auch minimum 200 Kilo Filet mitbringen pro Jahr ;-))))
> 
> PS:
> Glaube nicht, dass eure Frauen hier mitlesen....
> ...



"Du und deine Angeln... entscheide dich, ich, oder die Stöcke!"

"Gute Reise!"


----------



## daci7 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> ich arbeite um zu leben und ohne angeln ist das kein Leben ;-)
> 
> Petri
> 
> Heineken



Ganz genau - ich arbeite um zu Leben und nicht umgekehrt.
Keine Ahnung wieviel ich ausgebe, ich würde sagen so viel wie nötig 
Übern Daumen gepeilt so 1-2k pro Jahr würd ich sagen.
#h


----------



## Downbeat (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ihr habt Probleme#c
Meine Freundin hat letzte Woche sogar meine neue Puddle Chucker Pellet Waggler bezahlt, weil ich kein Geld über hatte.:vik:


----------



## wallerdave (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Moin,

naja als nicht Vereinsangler, und extremer Nacht Angler ( Aal,Wels,Zander), muss ja auch noch die Verpflegung mitgerechnet werden (Bier,Essen,Zigaretten ), da ich meistens mehrere Tage am Gewässer bleibe.
Erlaubnisscheine, Sprit usw.usw würde mal sagen so 1000-1800€.


----------



## Silvio.i (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann sollteste aber auch minimum 200 Kilo Filet mitbringen pro Jahr ;-))))
> QUOTE]
> 
> dat schaffe ich nicht ganz. Aber auch das habe ich mal hochgerechnet. Eigenbedarf für die Familie ca. 100kg im Jahr. Wir essen viel Fisch. Letztes jahr ist sogar noch ausreichend für die liebe Verwandschaft übrig geblieben.
> :vik:GEILES ANGELJAHR 2012:vik:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ja wie viel Geld wohl liegen bleibt, frage ich mich auch jedes Jahr aufs Neue. |kopfkrat
Würde mich nämlich wirklich mal selbst interessieren. #c
Also wird alljährlich im Januar eine Excel-Tabelle angelegt: 
Datum, Händler, Equipment, Preis, ….|bigeyes
Das Problem: 
Entweder ist man gerade am Angeln, - Kaufen, Sortieren, Aufräumen, Basteln |bla:
Stress pur halt, kennt man ja oder? :q
Die Einträge machen, hat ja noch Zeit….|uhoh:
14 Tage später: Was habe ich auf dem Flohmarkt für Bleie und Shads bezahlt? |kopfkrat
Wie viel habe ich für das Mitgebrate vom Kumpel ausgegeben?|kopfkrat

Fazit: 
Das Vorhaben scheitert meistens schon im ersten Quartal.
Na ja, dann halt ein neuer Versuch im nächsten Jahr. :q

Wahrscheinlich auch besser so!!!
Denn falls mal ne Umfrage gestartet oder zu Hause nachgefragt wird,
braucht man wenigstens nicht flunkern. #6


----------



## Katteker (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Mal so aus dem Bauch heraus:

Vereinsbeitrag inkl. Jahreskarte (40,-)+Jahresgastkarte an anderem Gewässer (20,- EUR) +1-2 Besuche im Forellenpuff = <100 EUR p.a.

Im Jahr gibts oft noch ne neue Rolle oder Rute= ca. 100 EUR p.a., mal mehr, mal weniger.

Köder, hauptsächlich Maden, Würmer (such ich auch viel selbst), Dosenmais, 1-2 Gläser Powerbait, ganz selten mal ein paar Boilis.+Kunstköder (hauptsächlich Blech) = ca. 100 EUR p.a.

Hab mal unter 500,- angegeben. Die restlichen 200,- dürften für Verbrauchsmaterial, Sprit und sonstiges reichen.

Evtl. komm ich ab und an knapp über die 500,- EUR.


Da haut mein anderes Hobby deutlich mehr rein....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Meine persönliche Schätzung als Angler im wohl angeltechnisch mit teuersten Bundesland Bayern:

Jahresbeitrag Verein: 250 €
Boilies und Pellets: 100 €
Kleinkram: 100 €
Futter, Mais etc.: 100 €
größere Anschaffungen: 150 €
Benzingeld ...

Also ca. 1000 € pro Jahr

Initial habe ich vor einiger Zeit, als ich wieder aktiv angefangen habe zu angeln, allerdings erst Mal tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen:

Prüfungslehrgang/Prüfung: 150 €
Angelausrüstung: 2000 €
Aufnahmegebühr Verein: 550 €

Angeln ist sicher nicht das teuerste Hobby in Deutschland, aber auch nicht gerade billig ...


----------



## <carp> (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Also meine erste Ausrüstung für fast jede Angel art hat mich damals rund 2500 gekostet als ich alles hatte musste ich auch nur futter Zubehör Sprit und die Erlaubnis zahlen da mir diese abhanden gekommen ist leider und ich weniger zeit hab, hab ich mir nur ne neue Karpfen Ausrüstung gekauft alles was dazu gehört...Ich denke auch das ist von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiedlich


----------



## Jonathan.B (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich habe 1000 - 2000 Euro gewählt. 

Es kommt in einem Jahr einfach viel zusammen. Hier mal ein neuer Wobbler, der auch gleich 15 € kostet, dann mal ne neue geflochtene Schnur auf die Rolle, kostet auch wieder 25 €. Und wer kennt das nicht, man steht im Geschäft, schaut sich um, es gefällt was und wird gekauft.
Z.b. am Rhein, wenn man am Steinufer den Gummi über den Grund zupft, da sind mir letztes Jahr an einem Tag 7 Jigköpfe abgerissen, 3 Köpfe 30g a 4,50€. Es kommt halt einiges zusammen. 

Wenn es bei mir um die Rutenwahl geht, lege ich eher Wert darauf, dass es was richtiges ist. Ich bin eher der Meinung, ich gebe etwas mehr für ne Rute bzw. Rolle aus und ich habe was qualitativ hochwertiges. So fahre ich ganz gut mit meinem Equiptment, natürlich spielt der Umgang und die Pflege (Rollen) auch eine Rolle, aber ich finde eben dass Qualität länger hält.


----------



## fordfan1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Zwischen 2000 und 4000 dürfte schon hinkommen.

Hier mal was mitgenommen,da mal was abgerissen...

Fahre auch manchmal weitere Strecken zum Angeln,da kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## Case (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich komme auf 1500. Davon sind 900 Benzin, 270 die Jahreskarte,
und der Rest geht für Gerätschaft drauf. Für Durchschnittlich 50 Angeltage im Jahr hält sich das in Grenzen.

Case


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich sich der "Mitteleinsatz" für das schönste Hobby der Welt gestaltet - von 500 Euro im Jahr (weniger als 50 Euro im Monat) bis hin zu 4000 Euro (mehr als 330 € im Monat) ist alles vertreten - und doch scheint jeder, seine ganz persönliche Art des Angels genießen zu können.

Was aber auch die These stützt, dass der Spaßfaktor am Angeln nicht von teurem "Tackle" abhängt, sondern (meine Vermutung) von der ganz persönlichen Einstellung zum Angeln ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich sich der "Mitteleinsatz" für das schönste Hobby der Welt gestaltet - von 500 Euro im Jahr (weniger als 50 Euro im Monat) bis hin zu 4000 Euro (mehr als 330 € im Monat) ist alles vertreten - und doch scheint jeder, seine ganz persönliche Art des Angels genießen zu können.
> 
> Was aber auch die These stützt, dass der Spaßfaktor am Angeln nicht von teurem "Tackle" abhängt, sondern (meine Vermutung) von der ganz persönlichen Einstellung zum Angeln ...


Recht hast Du!!
Angeln ist halt kein Einheitsbrei, sondern Vielfalt...


----------



## Gardenfly (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

War gerade im Angelladen,da wollte jemand eine Rute kaufen: billig wie möglich,dann fragte er nach Zubehör und was der Rest so kostet,über eine Prüfung war er sehr erstaunt (das Argument das es wie ein Führerschein sei,lächelte er weg-er könne auch ohne Führerschein Auto fahren).
Es war ihm alles zu teuer-sagte nur da muss er lange Fangen um Gewinne einzufahren.

Der Herr sah nicht so aus, als ob er aus Hunger (teure Outdoorjacke) zum Angeln gezwungen sei,eher nach Typ pensionierter Bankdirektor der seinen Besitz mehren will.


----------



## muecke_7 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Mmh wenn ich mal so zusammenzähle: 100 für Verein und Gewässer, 100 für Futter und Lebendköder, 100 für Gastkarten im Urlaub bleiben bei 500 noch 200 für Kleinkram wie Schnur, Haken und Bleie. 

Ich denke mal damit komme ich gut aus. Und meine Angeln halten meist deutlich länger als nur ein Paar Jahre.

LG Steven #h


----------



## buddah (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

ohhje !!!
Hab meine heurigen Ausgaben mal kurz überschlagen....
neues Tackle und Karten knacken schon fast die 2k .....

Nie wieder denk ich drüber nach....ich bin raus


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Wenn ich eine Mischkalkulation aufmache und vom Durchschnittsjahr ausgehe, müsste es mit bis zu 1000 Euro pro Jahr gerade so hinkommen.
Ich habe ziemlich viel Ausrüstung angehäuft und brauche nur noch selten eine neue Rute oder Rolle, ansonsten würde ich damit sicher nicht rundkommen.
Hier muss man berücksichtigen, dass ich nunmehr 27 Jahren angele; eine lange Zeit in der ich viele Ruten und Rollen kaufte, wiederverkaufte und an meinem Gerätebestand feilte. Das Ganze ist weitgehend ad absurdum geführt, so dass ich heute logischerweise kaum  noch in Verlegenheit komme etwas anderes als Kleinteile zu kaufen, wenn ich mir nicht gerade mein Geld in Auslaufmodelle von unverwüstlichem Angelgerät anlege, wie in Baitrunner US, Penn Slammer, Big Baitrunner LC oder dergleichen.

Hauptkosten sind:


Jahreskarte für zwei Gewässer + Vereinsbeitrag => 255 Euro
Fahrtkosten => etwa 400 Euro
Schnur, Kleinteile, Futter => etwa 300 Euro
Großgerät(Ruten, Rollen) => anteilig etwa 45 Euro


----------



## phirania (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme#c
> Meine Freundin hat letzte Woche sogar meine neue Puddle Chucker Pellet Waggler bezahlt, weil ich kein Geld über hatte.:vik:



dann mußt aber immer lieb und nett zu ihr sein.
denn so eine freundin gibt es selten.:q:q:q
na ja liebe gibt es doch übers angeln...:k:k:k


----------



## Gardenfly (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme#c
> Meine Freundin hat letzte Woche sogar meine neue Puddle Chucker Pellet Waggler bezahlt, weil ich kein Geld über hatte.:vik:



Hat die noch eine Schwester?


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ihr müßt nur mal ab und zu Lieb zu euren frauen sein,ja ich weiß nach Jahrelanger Bez.ist das manchmal net so einfach,aber dafür zeigt euch RTL ja 7 tage Sex,oder wahr es Pro 7,egal ^^ |rolleyes

Meine frau schenkt mir öfter Angelsachen zu gewissen anlässen,oder steuert dazu bei das zb.neuer Motor ans Boot kommt/kam...etc.

Aber wie gesagt ihr müßt auch Lieb zu ihnen sein,und das heißt nicht nur rauf schnell hopp hopp und runter|rolleyes


#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

@ gardenfly: LOL
@ gründler: pass aber auf das sie das nicht nur macht damit sie mehr zeit mit dem postbüttel verbringen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



> Meine frau schenkt mir öfter Angelsachen zu gewissen anlässen,oder steuert dazu bei das zb.neuer Motor ans Boot kommt/kam...etc.


Und Dich machts nicht mißtrauisch, dass sie Dich anscheinend öfter ausm Haus haben will??


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ gardenfly: LOL
> @ gründler: pass aber auf das sie das nicht nur macht damit sie mehr zeit mit dem postbüttel verbringen kann.


 
Keine Sorge die kommt auch oft mit zum Angeln,und schmeißt auch selber mal ne Made....oder Blinker durchs Wasser.Oder liegt im Bivvy auf der liege und liest Bücher...etc.

Und wenn sie doch mal geht,ja dann hab ich halt Pech und muss mir ne neue suchen oder Singel bleiben.Liebe kann man halt nicht kaufen,aber was für tun das diese "frisch" bleibt das geht (sogar am Wasser ^^ ).

Thomas: Die will eher das ich mal wieder nicht Nächtelang auf Sauen gucke oder am Wasser hänge,oder sie will mit.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Gute Einstellung .- ich bleib erstmal trotzdem weiter glücklicher Single (muss man ja sagen, wenn man keine abkriegt)
;-))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



gründler schrieb:


> Die will eher das ich mal wieder nicht Nächtelang auf Sauen gucke...


Das betrifft nicht nur Angler. Keine hat es gern, wenn man(n) nach andern Schweinchen schaut. |rolleyes


----------



## ayron (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung .- ich bleib erstmal trotzdem weiter glücklicher Single (muss man ja sagen, wenn man keine abkriegt)
> ;-))))))))))))))))))))




Als schwäbischter Schwabe machst du hier auch nicht grad Eigenwerbung:q

Obwohl dein Biss und die Kochkünste das wieder wettmachen sollten #6


----------



## BronkoderBär (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Zuviel aber auch zu wenig|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das betrifft nicht nur Angler. Keine hat es gern, wenn man(n) nach andern Schweinchen schaut. |rolleyes


 
#6

Ab und zu kommen so Zellolitebomber vorbei in Sportoutfit und sind ab und zu erschreckt oder stellen komische fragen,manchmal auch Golf GTi's oder R 32.

Ich tausche aber doch kein Porsche gegen nen Polo oder R32 so bekloppt bin nicht mal ich.Und wenn Du nen gut laufenden Porsche hast mit geilen Spoiler und Heckflügel und guter Lackierung,tauscht auch Du ungern gegen Polo's oder Golf's,und weißt was Du am Porsche hast.|rolleyes

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

So mal ganz grob über den Daumen gepeilt dürfte der Schnitt bei so um die 12 - 1400 Euro liegen...

Interessant finde ich, dass doch ne große Anzahl Angler mit weniger als 500 Euro im Jahr auskommen zu können meint..


----------



## Andal (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Kommt auf die Rechnung an. Der eine zählt nur Angelladen, Verein und Scheine zusammen und der andere alles, inklusive der Verpflegung und Bestechungsgaben an die Zimmerlinde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Frage war ja nach allem:


> Insgesamt.
> 
> Angelkarten/Vereinsbeiträge
> Angelgerät/Zubehör/Verbrauchsmaterial
> ...



Dennoch hast Du natürlich insofern recht, dass da kaum einer wirklich real rechnen können wird/will..

Die Frage war ja auch deswegen nicht nach dem "gerechneten", sondern was man selber meint.

Und da gibts dann für viele geüngend Gründe das Ausgegebene eher zu unterschätzen - vom eigenene Erschrecken über die Summe bis zum lauernden Ehepartner, der einem beim Eintippen hier über die Schulter guckt.. 
;-)))


----------



## HD4ever (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

möchte ich lieber gar nicht so genau wissen ! 
an reinem tackle inzwischen nicht mehr so viel .... aber wenn ich alles an Fahrten und vor allem Bootsaufwänden zusammenzähle #q sicherlich zwischen 2-4K


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass doch ne große Anzahl Angler mit weniger als 500 Euro im Jahr auskommen zu können meint..



Doch, das ist bestimmt möglich!! Wer sich einfach nur zum entspannen an einen Tümpel hockt und ein bischen rumfitschelt kommt auch mit 100€/Jahr hin. 
Das ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint, wir haben einige Kunden die aus den verschiedenen Gründen so fischen gehen, ein enormes Wissen haben und auch noch gut fangen.
Wenn ich mir so manchen Senior bei mir in den Vereinen ansehe kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen: ja, die kommen mit 10-20€/Monat Angelbudget hin.
Und landen damit bei jedem Vereinsfischen auf den vorderen Rängen. 

Wissen ist eben mit keinem Geld der Welt zu erkaufen!

Auf der anderen Seite ist es, trotz Ungläubigkeit der "anderen", durchaus möglich bei entsprechendem Gehalt und "Gefüge" (Keine Kinder, keine Schulden, zwei Verdiener) über 300€/Monat für Angelzeug auszugeben.

Mein Kassenzettel belief sich gestern war auch wieder bei knapp 100€ und das nun schon zum zweiten Mal diesen Monat. Und ja, Angestellte eines Angelladens bezahlen ihr Tackle auch - sonst macht das Finanzamt Ärger...|krach:
Nächsten Monat kommen zwei neue Ruten (400€), Liegeplatz für das Boot, eine Palette Partikel usw usw... 
Wenn ich alles "drumrum" rechne mit Spritgeld, Kosten für die Alarmanlage, Versicherungen usw komme ich ohne Probleme auf den von mir angeklickten Betrag...

Dafür bin ich aber, im Gegensatz zu unseren Senioren, sehr oft an einem meiner 5 "Stammgewässer", im Sommer sogar täglich.

Wobei ich manchmal schon ins Grübeln komme... Wir diskutieren hier über Jahresbudgets von 2000€ und mehr für ein Hobby - in anderen Ländern müssen ganze Familien mit umgerechnet 200€ und weniger im Jahr über die Runden kommen...


----------



## siloaffe (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wobei ich manchmal schon ins Grübeln komme... Wir diskutieren hier über Jahresbudgets von 2000€ und mehr für ein Hobby.







Als würdest du mit 2000 hin kommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die hast du doch jetzt schon geknack und das Boot zähle ich da nicht mit


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Das Boot war letztes Jahr... Am Rest arbeite ich


----------



## Katteker (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass doch ne große Anzahl Angler mit weniger als 500 Euro im Jahr auskommen zu können meint..


 
Geht auf jeden Fall auch wenn man öfters angeln geht, siehe meine Rechnung. Günstige Vereinsbeiträge, günstige Angelmethoden und eine (eigentlich...) vollständige Ausrüstung machens natürlich einfacher. Hauptsächlich ersetze ich nur noch die Dinge, welche kaputt gehen und Verbrauchsmaterial.


----------



## drewby (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Da ich meinen Schein dieses Jahr gemacht habe und nun alles am besorgen bin komm ich auf max. 2000€.
Darin befinden sich 2 Feederruten, 2 Karpfenruten , Rod pot/swinger/bissanzeiger etc und der ganzen Kleinkram den ich noch besorgen muss da stellen sich schon die Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## Carp-MV (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ja doch ich komme auch mit bis zu 500 € im Jahr aus..... 
Darin enthalten sind natürlich auch die Gewässerkarten und mehrere monatliche befr. Fischerreischeine.  Das allein veranschlagt ca. bis zu 200€ im Jahr und der Rest geht dann eben noch für Köder, Kleinkram oder auch mal die ein oder andere Rute oder Rolle drauf. Ich schau halt sehr genau auf Preis/Leistung, also erst nach dem Preis um den günstigsten zu finden und dann eben dafür aber auch die beste Ware zu bekommen. Ich Angel zwar öfter von Frühling bis Herbst aber eben auch nur Regional an diversen Süßgewässern, das muss man dazu sagen.


----------



## mathei (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Schwimmtnix schrieb:


> Boot und Echolot sind ne andere Sache. Aber mit Echolot ist man für mich auch kein Angler mehr. Da kann man auch ein Netz auswerfen.


wat das für ein quatsch. #q
ich habe bis 2000 eingetragen incl. boot und lot.
nicht mit eingerechnet die abschreibung fürs boot. dafür auch kein filet abgezogen.


----------



## robdasilva (22. März 2013)

Ich sag mal 3000&euro;. 
Hab eigenes Gewässer neben der JK noch, das kostet auch einiges.
Dann noch 1-2 Angelurlaube im Jahr.
Also kommt einiges zusammen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Biste da sicher, dass mit eigenem Gewässer dann 3000 reichen?


----------



## forellenfanatiker (30. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

ich komme meistens so mit 500 aus weil ich noch jung bin und alles an angelgerät brauche


----------



## nafetS (30. März 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich kann dass gar nicht so genau sagen. Da ich beim Kauf nie auf den Preis achte, sondern mir nur dass anschaffe was mir auch gefällt. Sobald die Chemie zwischen Angler und Gerät hundertprozentig stimmt, denke ich über den Kauf nach. Im Jahr komme ich normalerweise auf zwei bis drei neue Ruten plus Rolle. Dieses Jahr ist aber noch eine neue sitzkiepe hinzugekommen und demnächst kommt auch noch ne neue pole hinzu. Wenn ich dieses Jahr alles zusammen lege, plus Sprit und Urlaub und und und komme ich wohl so auf 5000-6000 Euro... Sonst sind's so 2000-3000 Euro


----------



## nostradamus (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Hallo,

2 bis 4000 
da ich in den letzten jahren immer eins bis zweimal im ausland zum fischen waren sollte es schon so hinkommen.

nosta


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Da es nur ein Hobby ist und ich nebenbei Student bin liegen die jährlichen Ausgaben fürs Angeln, inkl. Abgaben für Vereine etc. unter 500 €! Wird später aber wohl auch so bleiben, auch wenn ich mit dem Studium fertig bin


----------



## Wolvie024 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Puhh, da kommt eine Menge zusammen.
Da ich jetzt endlich mit Material super eingedeckt bin (habe alle Ruten und Rollen in den letzen 2 Jahren erneuert und hab jetzt 15 Ruten/Rollen) sollte es nun etwas weniger werden.

Normalerweise brauche ich so um die 700,-- für eine Woche Angelurlaub an einem See, dann 200,-- für die Jahreskarte am Karpfenteich, 250,-- Euro für eine 5-er Karte und Bootsmiete am Renkensee, und sicher 300,-- für Tageskarten an Forellengewässern (kostet immer 25,--/Tag). Futter für die Karpfen, Kleinteile, und Verbrauchsmaterial schlagen auch mit einigen 100,-- zu Buche und dann noch die Outdoorkleidung und Schuhe .... Booohhhh ich will gar nicht darüber nachdenken, was ich alles schon ausgegeben habe.

In den letzten Jahren kam dann bei mir der Trend zu immer höherwertigem Material (ich hab nur noch Shimano, Sportex und Daiwa Ruten und Rollen). -> obwohl eine billigere Ausrüstung genauso gut ihren Dienst verrrichten würde - aber manchmal ist man halt ein Spinner.

Elektromotor, Batterie, Karpfenequipment, Funkbissanzeiger - oh Gott, wo ist das ganze Geld nur hin? #q Dann will man ja auch mal einen schönen Schleppköder haben und gönnt sich einen Perlmuttblinker um 40,-- oder einen Castaic Platinum um 50,-- .... dann ist ja auch noch die Angelmesse in Friedrichshafen, da findet man auch immer was ...

Da es bei uns weit und breit kein vernünftiges Anglergeschäft gibt, bin ich auf den Versandhandel angewiesen, bestelle dann immer noch für Vater, Bruder und Kollegen mit und alle zwei Wochen fällt einem wieder was ein, dann die ganzen Fehlkäufe mangels Ansichtsmöglichkeit ..... was ich alleine an Portokosten zahle ist unglaublich.

Dabei würde es um Einiges günstiger gehen - vor allem bei den Ruten könnte man sparen ....


----------



## lute (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Meistens komme ich günstig weg, wenn ich das so mit den anderen Mitgliedern hier vergleiche.
Selten mal eine neue Rute oder Rolle (50-200 Euro), jedes Jahr den Rheinschein (34Euro), Material zum Vorfach binden (20Euro) und hier und da mal nen Köder(30 Euro). Die Kosten sind leicht angestiegen, seit dem ich weniger Ansitze und mehr mit Dropshot fische. Halten nicht sehr viel aus diese Wabbelgummies. Ganz selten kommt dann noch ein neuer Fahrradschlauch (6 Euro) hinzu oder neue Akkus für die Kopflampe.(5Euro)
 Auf jedenfall deutlich unter 500 Euro.

Ich finde es aber erstaunlich*, *dass manche Angler so viel Geld für ihr Hobby überhaben.
 4000 Euro sind immerhin 2 Monatsgehälter für einen guten Mittelklasse Verdiener.


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Zu viel|kopfkrat


----------



## skally (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Also bei mir(uns) haut es dieses Jahr echt rein, ohne Urlaubskosten und Sprit gesehen, da Gewässer vor der "Haustür".

Hinzu kommt das ich zum Hobby Angeln, wiederum mit einem Hobby ins sich, dem Fliegentüddeln angefangen hab. Teilweise kann man da auch gut Geld lassen. |kopfkrat

Da Freundin nun dieses Jahr nun auch den Angelschein gemacht hat. Und sie natürlich auch nicht leer da stehen darf, und auch Spaß an guten Gerät findet. (Es macht beim Mefo angeln auch bissl mehr Spaß, ist ja nicht gerade viel Fischkontakt in der Regel. )
Da kam halt komplettes Watangeln gedöhns zusammen. Wathose/Rute/Rolle/Schnur/Köder/Kescher/Brille.
Die Dame hat nun auch noch Urlaub und dann möchte sie nun am Kanal z.b: auch mal mehrere Ruten auslegen, und diese waren auch nicht vorhanden... Und und und... 

Dann neues Fliegenrütchen für mich.|uhoh:
Dann etliche kleinteile. Letzten`s schon zu ihr gesagt:
,,Für unsere Vorhabene dürften wir echt in den nächsten Jahr nicht`s mehr kaufen"
Gefühlten Angelladen bezüglich Köder und Kleinteile vorhanden. #q

Ein Beispiel mit Knicklichter:
50 Knicklichter von der Bucht geordert, als man sein ca. "100 Stück Paket" nicht findet. Jetzt haben wir über 150 Knicki`s, da des alte Paket sich dann doch wieder angefunden hat.(Aber die kosten ja net so viel) |supergri(Brauch jemand grüne Cormoran Knicki`s?) ^^

Dann ist mir meine Polbrille gestern unreparabel kaputt gegangen. Es hört einfach nicht auf... #c

Nächstes Jahr kann nur "günstiger" werden. ^^
Bisher waren dieses jahr min. 1000-2000€.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Forellenjaeger (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

*zwischen €300,00-€600,00 ohne Angelurlaub*


----------



## ein Angler (6. August 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich gebe mir alle mühe dies oder jenes doch nicht zu kaufen
aber #q  es fließt nur so dahin. Wie auch schon angeführt,
Karpfenangeln da geht sehr viel weg.
Komme die letzten 3-4 Jahre nicht unter 4k weg.
Andreas


----------



## Derbi17 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

1000€ hat man schon schnell zusammen .


----------



## Aquarienfisch (7. März 2014)

*Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*

Hallo,ich weis nicht ob es dieses Thema schon einmal gab, jedoch würde mich Interessieren wie viel Euronen ggf. Auch Doller oder Yen =D ihr im Jahr so für die Fischerei ausgebt und wie Eure Familienmitglieder, in den meisten Fällen Frau bzw Freundin aber auch bei jüngeren Anglern die Eltern dazu stehen..

Bei mir ist es so,wenn ich in einen Laden gehe, kaufe ich eigentlich immer mehr wie ich brauche =D
Wenn ich Tauwürme brauche, verschwinden gut und gerne mal neue Drillinge, Gummis, andere Kunstköder oder andere Kleinteile in meiner Einkaufstasche.. hin und wieder dann auch mal eine oder zwei neue Ruten..

Hinzu kommt, dass ich gerne hochpreisiges Kaufe, daher wechseln bei einem Einkauf gut und gerne einmal ein paar Hunnis den Besitzer..
Im vergangen Jahr, um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keinen Überblick. Alleine die Ruten und Rollen die ich gekauft habe kost über den Daumen 2,5k..
Meine Freundin, empfängt mich nach dem Einkauf meist Kopfschüttelnt behält ihre Worte aber für sich =D

Würde gerne Einmal einen Vergleich haben, Was ihr so ausgebt..
In meinem Freundeskreis dürften die Kosten in etwa so sein wie bei mir, tendiere aber eher zu etwas mehr...

MfG Aquarienfisch


----------



## Vanner (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*

Gab da mal ne Umfrage, ist gar nicht so sehr lange her. Guck mal in die Suche.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*



> Würde gerne Einmal einen Vergleich haben, Was ihr so ausgebt...



Was nutzt dir das? 

Es ist wie bei jedem anderen Hobby auch. Wer sehr jung ist oder wenig hat, muss sich auf einen bis wenige Hunnis beschränken. Wer normal verdient, gibt auch (un)gerne mal einen bis mehrere Tausender aus. Und wer es dicke hat und sich Boote oder Angelreisen erlauben kann, gönnt sich für sein Hobby auch schon mal fünfstellige Summen im Jahr. Das postet man hier dann aber wohl eher nicht öffentlich. 

Ergo: Was andere Leute für die Angelei ausgeben, kann man sich leicht denken. Von - bis.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*

Ausgeben teilt sich ja auch in MUSS und KANN.

MUSS = alles, um überhaupt angeln zu können/dürfen (Jahreskarte, Vereinsbeitrag, Sprit zur Anfahrt...)

KANN = Füttern des Tackle- und/oder Reise-Affen


----------



## Vanner (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*

Hier die damalige Umfrage. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326


----------



## Purist (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass ich gerne hochpreisiges Kaufe, daher wechseln bei einem Einkauf gut und gerne einmal ein paar Hunnis den Besitzer..
> Im vergangen Jahr, um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keinen Überblick. Alleine die Ruten und Rollen die ich gekauft habe kost über den Daumen 2,5k..
> Meine Freundin, empfängt mich nach dem Einkauf meist Kopfschüttelnt behält ihre Worte aber für sich =D
> 
> Würde gerne Einmal einen Vergleich haben, Was ihr so ausgebt..



Klingt für mich nach der Frage, ob das zuviel ist..
Gezielt scheinst du ja nicht gerade an die Sache "ranzugehen". 
Da ich meine Grundausstattung längst habe, kaufe ich Rollen und Ruten nur nach gründlichen Überlegungen und Bedarf. Verbauchsmaterial (Schnur, Haken, Vorfachmaterial, Kunstköder) machen bei mir im Jahr kaum 100€ aus. 

Außerdem vertrete ich die Haltung, dass Angeln kein teures Hobby sein muss. Du kannst mit einer 20€ Stippe genauso viel Spass haben, wie mit einem 1500€ Teil, kannst mit einer Komplettausrüstung im Wert von 150€ auch deine 40 Hechte pro Jahr auf die Schuppen legen. Klar geht das auch mit einem Spinnruten- und Köfirutenpark, der, einschließlich der Rollen, 5000€ kostet, ob's damit mehr Spass macht, und ob es überhaupt notwendig ist, ist eine reine Kopfsache. 
Da haben natürlich Leute einige Vorteile die von Kindesbeinen an in das Hobby hineingewachsen sind, die glauben haltlosen Werbeverspechen gewiss weniger und vertrauen mehr auf ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*

Danke Vanner 



> Gezielt scheinst du ja nicht gerade an die Sache "ranzugehen".



Vielleicht hat es auch etwas damit zu tun, etwas neues zu Probieren, wenn alle so gezielt an die Sache gehen würden wie du, würden alle über die Jahre hinweg das gleiche Kaufen und wer probiert die neuen Sachen? die du dir dann evtl kaufen möchtest und auf Erfahrungsbericht hoffst?
An meinem Gewässer kann ich Umweltbedingt nicht zb jeden Wobbler fischen, wegen Strudel ect.. da kommen manche Billigwobbler wieder aus dem Wasser wien Popper, daher kaufe ich fast nur Illex...
Gummis lässt man auch mal gerne zwischen den Steinen Hängen.. 

Und lieber am Wasser sein und genügend dabei zu haben wie mit leeren Händen da zu stehen..

Wenn man mit 3 oder 4 Wobblern auskommt, Okay. Ich probiere gerne neues, vll auch daher der Drang mehr zu kaufen, rein aus Interesse..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Hier die damalige Umfrage. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326


Danke.
Wollt ich auch gleich raussuchen, als ich den Titel hier gelesen hab..
Ich leg die Themen mal zusammen..


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*

Solange es dir gefällt und du das Geld hast, dann geb es doch für das Hobby aus. Purist taucht in jedem Thread wo es um Geld oder höherwertige Sachen gibt auf und propagiert seinen Billigkram und das man zum Angeln nur ein Stück Weide, etwas Garn und eine umgebogene Nadel benötigt. Von daher braucht man sich das nur einmal durchlesen, ist eh immer dasselbe.

Jedem das seine. Ich kann das ausprobieren usw. verstehen. Hab letztens wieder knapp 100 Euro für ein paar Wobbler ausgegeben, welche ich extremst selten einsetzen werde. Manchmal ist das "haben wollen" einfach stärker als der Verstand.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*

Du könntest deine Freundin mal fragen, ob es ihr lieber wäre, wenn du dein Geld in der Kneipe lässt, oder wie andere in Spoiler und Stoßdämpfer für die Karre investierst!
Ansonsten lass dich nicht beirren, wenn du dein eigenes Geld fürs Hobby Angeln ausgibst, geht dies niemanden was an.
Anders sieht dies aus, wenn es Familie gibt, also du Kind/Kinder am Start hast. Aber selbst dann, sollte zwar beschränkt, immer noch ein bischen für die Angelei übrig sein!
Wenn das nicht drin ist, schaff dir keine Kinder an, also schön verhüten!
Ach so, ich gebe fürs Angeln so ca. 1000€ im Jahr aus, darin enthalten ist der Sprit um erst mal an meinen See zu kommen, Vereinsgebühren und ein bischen Kleinkram.
Wenn es dann noch kleinere Angeltouren im Inland gibt, kommen noch mal 500-600€ dazu.

Jürgen


----------



## kridkram (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Hallo, also bei mir sind das so im Schnitt zw 500-700€ im Jahr inklusive meines Sohnes. Wir sind nur Uferangler und haben in unserer näheren Umgebung genug Gewässer da wir in Sachsen in einem Verein im DAV org sind und somit über nen riesigen Gewässerfonds verfügen! Direkte Angelreisen mache ich nicht, nur zwei WE im Jahr in Bayern schon seit Jahren weil ein kumpel da wohnt. Ansonsten schaue ich im Urlaub obs ne Möglichkeit gibt(Ostsee) oder wenn wir wieder mal in Canada sind, Karte fürs Jahr kostet so 50€. 
Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung den Fisch interresierts nicht, was für Ruten u Rollen ihr habt.
Ich angle seit 38 Jahren und beim Vereinsnachtangeln hab ich immer gut ,,Glück“ oder wie manche sagen den Teufel! Vor zwei Jahren hat sich aus einer Materialdiskussion heraus eine Wette ergeben. Die Fraktion der up to date angler gegen mich und mein DDR Angelgerät, also zwei Bambusruten best mit Grundrollen, aber neuer Schnur und Haken! Ratet mal wie es ausging?
Aber jeder soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden und nat Geldbeutel!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du könntest deine Freundin mal fragen, ob es ihr lieber wäre, wenn du dein Geld in der Kneipe lässt



Meine stand nach anfänglichem still halten dann irgendwann mit beidem(Angeln oder Kneipe) auf Kriegsfuss.Angeln doof,Ausgehen doof...und alles was sich Ausgabentechnisch nicht um Madames Wünsche drehte,war sogar oberdoof.|bla:

Hab dann gehandelt und einen Kostenfaktor dem "Markt" wieder zur Verfügung gestellt.....SIE :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was kostet euch das Angeln im Jahr?*



ruhrfischerpg schrieb:


> meine stand nach anfänglichem still halten dann irgendwann mit beidem(angeln oder kneipe) auf kriegsfuss.angeln doof,ausgehen doof...und alles was sich ausgabentechnisch nicht um madames wünsche drehte,war sogar oberdoof.|bla:
> 
> Hab dann gehandelt und einen kostenfaktor dem "markt" wieder zur verfügung gestellt.....sie :m


#6#6#6


----------



## Black_Scorpion (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Also ich kann Aquarienfisch voll und ganz verstehen... 

ich bin Student und daher kann ich nicht sooooo  viel fürs Angeln ausgeben. Jeden freien Euro stecke ich dann aber doch irgendwo in die Angelei. Meine Freundin hat dafür meist gar kein Verständnis. 
Grundsatz ist bei mir: Lieber einmal teuer kaufen als einmal Billig und dann teuer! Es hat Jahre gedauert, bis ich meine Ausrüstung so zusammen hatte, wie ich sie jetzt habe. Da gab es eben zu Weihnachten nix anderes als ne teure Feederrute und ne gute Rolle. Und trotzdem freue ich mich jedesmal wie ein kleines Kind, wenn ich die an den tollen Ruten eine Drill erlebe. 

Zu den Ausgaben für Gebrauchsmaterial: wenn ich in den Angelladen gehe, gehts mir genauso. Ich brauch Maden und verlasse den Laden mit Forellenteig, Boilies, Gufis und neuer Schnur. Sobald ich zuhause bin, merk ich, dass ich die Maden vergessen hab #q. Ich weiß ganz genau, dass bei meinem "Dealer" die $$- Zeichen in den Augen aufblitzen, wenn er mein Auto sieht. Aber ist mir so auch recht - ich denk immer, es ist mein Hobby, macht mir Freude - dafür kann ich investieren...

Grüße
Black


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (7. März 2014)

Alleine für die Generalkarte mit 2 Booten und den anderen Karten komm ich schon fast auf 200&euro; ich hab's noch nie nachgerechnet aber 1000&euro; bestimmt und das ohne die Fahrtkosten (ich will es gar nich wissen


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Schätzwert bei mir:

Großausgaben wie komplett neue Ausrüstung kommen seltener, deswegen fallen die mal unter den Tisch.

Karten+Vereinsbeitrag:
Ca. 200€
Sprit:
Ca. 150€
Eigentliches Angelgerät:
500€


----------



## siloaffe (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ach du ahnst es nicht, hanb eben mal grob überschlagen und bin alleine in 2014 schon bei knapp 2000,-€

Wobei ich mein neustes Hobby,  Rutenbau dazu zähle. 

Wenn ich 2013 überschlage kommich auf ca 6000-8000€ #d

Verdammter Tackleaffe in meinem Kopf|rolleyes


----------



## zanderzone (8. März 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

2013 liege ich bei ca 1500€, aber das kommt auch nicht jedes Jahr vor!habe jetzt mal ohne Kleinkram und Sprit gerechnet!


----------



## Micky WAF- (10. April 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Bei mir wird dieses Jahr teuer wir möchten zum Lake Caspe und die Ausrüstung hat einiges gekostet. Das bleibt aber eher Ausnahme. Mit 500 komme ich sonst normal hin.


----------



## mlkzander (10. April 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

jedenfalls reicht bei mir die obergrenze von >4k nie und nimmer

allein das boot..........


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

mein 2. Hobby, 6mm Modellbau+Tabletop, schläft zwar zur Zeit, aber was man da zum Teil für aberwitzige Preise für winzige Plastik Figuren zahlt#d


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Schätzung als Angler im wohl angeltechnisch mit teuersten Bundesland Bayern:
> 
> Jahresbeitrag Verein: 250 €
> Boilies und Pellets: 100 €
> ...



Leck mich;+ 550 Euro die Aufnahmegebühr?
Meine war auch hoch aber so hoch nein...und ich muss in München angeln.


----------



## olli81 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Dann fangen wir mal an.

Prüfung 50 euro ( abgelegt im september vergangenen Jahres,  daher hab ich ab da alles amschaffen müssen)
5 jahresschein 50 euro
 Rheinkaten insg. 70 Euro ( 2013 und 2014)
dann rute 1 100
rute 2 170
rolle 1 60 ( so gut wie kaputt! Neue ist schon so gut wie gekauft und geht mit 140 on die Wertung)
Rolle 2 90
Zubehör zur waidgerechten Landung ca 60 Euro
Gummis, jigs, spinner, spinner wobbler gehen ganz grob geschätzt Richtung 300(als Neuling am Rhein geht so einiges verloren)
Angelverein 1 140 (ab jetzt 65)
Angelverein 2 480 ( ab jetzt 105)
Das war es glaube ich bis dato..... aber ein ende ist nicht in sicht....
Hab noch keine feeder, keine fliegen und baitcsater 

Zusammenzählen mag ich nicht weil ich es garnicht wissen will


----------



## olli81 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

Ich hab noch rute 3 für 60 vergesseb


----------



## tomsen83 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Was gebt ihr aus fürs Angeln??*

750€ an Tackle für zwei Tage Angeln im Ausland...#q

Naja, wird ja nicht schlecht....


----------

